# Dragon Orb - Firestorm



## dwndrgn (Apr 12, 2008)

My review of Mark Robson's newest...


Mark Robson’s Dragon Orb: Firestorm is the first of a series of four books. The books tell the story of four young kids destined to be dragon riders. They are destined also to complete some worthy task for the good of their world. This first book introduces us to all four youngsters and their dragon partners, but concentrates on the story of Nolita and her dragon, Firestorm.

A reader could be forgiven for thinking that any kid who discovered they were to become a legendary dragon rider would be ecstatic. Not so Nolita. She is afraid of dragons and wants to have nothing to do with them. Since each dragon and rider is destined solely for each other, poor Firestorm is beside himself over her rejection. How is he to overcome Nolita’s fear of dragons when she will not even speak with him and runs at the mere sight of him? Luckily, they soon encounter two of the other newly bonded dragon riders and their dragons. The three dragons and two riders combine their determination and imagination to work on allaying Nolita’s fears. Of course this task is made more difficult by the fact that the dragons are being stalked by a rogue hunter. The group needs to work together to escape the hunter, banish Nolita’s fear of dragons, and travel to the Oracle to find out the tasks set before them as dragon riders. Each rider and dragon will have a task, given by the Oracle, and the story of each task will make up the bulk of a separate book. 

To make this story even more interesting, as if beautiful and powerful dragons were not enough, Robson has added in a twist that will definitely become more interesting as the story moves along. There is a parallel world, accessible only to those acquainted with dragons, a world that seems to have a marked resemblance to World War I Europe. All in one neat little package is a story full of wonders, fears, friendship, teamwork and bits of magic and history. Though meant for younger readers than his previous series, this will be quite enjoyable to people of many different ages.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 12, 2008)

It sounds wonderful, dwndrgn.  I'm eager to start reading this series myself.


----------



## Mark Robson (Apr 12, 2008)

Indeed, no bookcase is complete without a copy!  I expect to see you all lining up outside the bookshops at midnight on 3rd August. 

Thanks for your kind review, Dwndrgn.  Glad you liked it.  I'll be sending you the manuscript of Shadow shortly.  I've already begun writing Longfang as well!  No rest for the wicked.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 12, 2008)

It was definitely my pleasure, Mark.  I'm just sorry it took so long.

It isn't going to be released until August?  Goodness, that's a long wait.


----------



## Mark Robson (Jul 7, 2008)

Not so long now!  

Should get my copies within the next week or two.


----------

